# Sleep Well Lil girl



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I hoped i wouldnt have to post in this bit 

One of my non feeding corns passed away today in my hand, she weighed just 3 grams when i took her on in July a couple of days ago i noticed that she seemed to have lost all her movement from her middle down to her tail.... I knew she wasnt herself about an hour ago so i took her out her tub and she died within 10 minutes... 

I cant believe how much this hurts, i feel like I have let her down 

Sleep well Freya, im sorry I couldnt save you. 

This was her last week (had to add this as someone just pm'd me saying i was sick for posting a pic of a dead snake!)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

we cant save em all pixie chick.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Tops said:


> we cant save em all pixie chick.


thats my problem  i want to


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that bex..... you did as much as you could. Some are just destined not to grow into adulthood

RIP little one.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry to hear that.
Sorry some Fraggle pmd you with a silly thing liek that too.


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont know a thing about snakes but im sure it wasnt your fault hun :sad:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Awww! R.I.P tiny corn!
Don't feel you've let her down, she would've been happy that you cared for her so much.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

thats so sad, you have not let her down-sometimes these things happen and unfortunately no matter how much u want to save them mummy nature takes over.


----------



## Sarahw (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry hunny, as you know I've inherated 3 snakes from a friend but the Royal was poorly for a little while and I was beside myself - and I am really not as dedicated to the reptile cause as you guys. *HUGE HUGS" I hope your significant other is being supportive x x


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

so sorry


----------



## Sheila (Oct 12, 2007)

Awww So sorry to hear about Freya, Bex...

You obviously did the best you could for her..

Can't believe someone pm'ed you to have a moan about the pic..:shock:


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Aww pix, sorry to hear your news. Bonny wee thing too. You did your best, more than that you cannot do x


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

poor lil mite.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys, I still feel a bit :S but I know I gave her the best chance I could.. 

Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Soz to hear that


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear Bex. I am sure you did all you could but with some its not meant to be. Hard all the same.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------

